# Bow report on Elite Energy 32 ?????



## BowanaLee (Apr 20, 2014)

I was looking at the bow report on the Elite Energy 32 in Archery Business.  I'm no bow expert but whats up with these figures. 70 lbs, 385 gr arrow, 30" draw and 301 fps.   At 32" I figured this was one of their faster bows. (advertised @ 332-335 fps) Somebody tell me whats going on ? 

http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2014/energy-32


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 21, 2014)

Lee ibo is tested at 70" 30" draw and a (350) grain arrow. A 385 grain arrow would be 12 fps slower. Industry standards check ibo without a d loop, peep or silencers. A peep looses 4-5 fps, a loop looses 4 fps and silencers could loose as much as 10. Any more questions?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2014)

Giving it an IBO of 333, 18 gr for a D loop and string leach IBO calculator says about Estimated FPS = 315.3333. I'm not even sure it had a D loop on it though. No peep.  I'm not trying to start anything, just seem slow to me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 21, 2014)

Elite doesn't make a fast bow???


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 21, 2014)

Bu they sure are smooth..............


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 21, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Giving it an IBO of 333, 18 gr for a D loop and string leach IBO calculator says about Estimated FPS = 315.3333. I'm not even sure it had a D loop on it though. No peep.  I'm not trying to start anything, just seem slow to me.



It does seem slow.  According to the way I normally figure one with an actual shootable string, it should have been around 310-313fps.

But if you wanna get educated on real world speeds, and how you can manipulate them, then ask some of your fellow brand shooters.  They've given me some good insight on light kits, different model chronos, etc...over on AT recently when the Evolutions have been called to question because they're below IBO a good bit too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2014)

BOW DOC said:


> Bu they sure are smooth..............



Yeah, the KE and sound level is good too. 

I was just wondering guys. I'm loosing about 15 fps somewhere. But then again, at my age, I'm always loosing stuff.


----------



## SWWTV (Apr 21, 2014)

Arrowtrade just finished the Evolution test with will be out soon 60lb 29 inch draw getting  333 fps. The Evolution gets up 353 some times above IBO. Thru a Pro Crono 345 to 347 Shooting Crono with regular bulbs 349 Master Crono with Led 353 Pac Crono 356 and a Easton  Crono 352. Now that's a big difference in Cronos. Arrow trade tested our 60lb 29 thru a Easton Crono  took an average of 5 shots and took the average to get 333 for the Evolutions IBO. I'm not sure why the Elite 32 came in that slow many factors do come to play but it is what it is. In Elites defense cronos vary a lot.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 21, 2014)

*Smoke*

Dont know B the one l shot was 8 fps faster than my Pro Edge and  it is shooting 325 lbo same arrow...Will be going to reshoot it this weekend..


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2014)

Dang guys, I was just asking because I lost something. Don't start shooting at each other. 
I'm pretty sure Obsession's IBO was figured with a D loop and speed knocks. I cant knock off much more than 3-4 fps for those leaches. I'm not sure what chrono they used but I just got a new infrared light for my pro chrono from Lancaster's and it dropped about 3 fps. Tested it today. I can put it in full sun or put a 60 watt bulb over it and get it back ?  Maybe the bow scale was off at Archery Business and it only drew 67 lbs ? Who knows but things just didn't seem right so I thought I'd run it by y'all.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm trying real hard to be nice and stay on the subject.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2014)

Any of ya'll want to stay on topic and maybe help Lee with his question?


----------



## KillZone (Apr 22, 2014)

Full sun will get your best speed check Lee. I've played the game using light vs sun. Sun is a more accurate # IMO


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 22, 2014)

I think your right. Its still good to have a fairly accurate reading at night or on cloudy days. I can always add a few. 
That still wont explain the Elite Energy 32's speed. Somethings just wrong there ? Anybody else got anything to add ?


----------



## clemsongrad (Apr 22, 2014)

Lee..  both my E35's are running about 5fps over IBO.  Can timing and center shot are keys.  Vertical location..  set bottom if arrow at mid point if berger...  faster there than arrow centered...  most brands I have shot are..


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't place much on one test.  I haven't read of many E32's not reaching their speeds . My teammate in the challenge shot one, his wasn't slow.  

Bottom line....Elites rock.  Solid bows, promote in the local community, and good folks.  Can't go wrong with one...Plus they got Levi now.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 22, 2014)

clemsongrad said:


> Lee..  both my E35's are running about 5fps over IBO.  Can timing and center shot are keys.  Vertical location..  set bottom if arrow at mid point if berger...  faster there than arrow centered...  most brands I have shot are..



Are you saying to set arrow rest as low as you can to shoot more off the center of the string ?



Kris87 said:


> I wouldn't place much on one test.  I haven't read of many E32's not reaching their speeds . My teammate in the challenge shot one, his wasn't slow.
> 
> Bottom line....Elites rock.  Solid bows, promote in the local community, and good folks.  Can't go wrong with one...Plus they got Levi now.



Yeah, I know their not made in China and their good folks "I met em".  Obsessions got me, that doesn't make their bows better, or does it ?


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 22, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Yeah, I know their not made in China and their good folks "I meet em".  Obsessions got me, that doesn't make their bows better, or does it ?



No it doesn't.  Glad you're curious about other brands, and their reported shortcomings, to share with the forum though.  Nice of you.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't wait for that next ARROWTRADE issue to come out.  Should be good for some new thread starters.  Nothing like this test I conclude.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 22, 2014)

So you guys think maybe they got a lemon bow or someone at Archery Business set it up wrong ?
So what bow are you testing Mr Grinch .. er a Kris ?  Smile man, things can't be as bad as you make things sound. 
I noticed the Arrow Trade Mag is on line so we can all check out your work.


----------



## SWWTV (Apr 23, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I wouldn't place much on one test.  I haven't read of many E32's not reaching their speeds . My teammate in the challenge shot one, his wasn't slow.
> Bottom line....Elites rock.  Solid bows, promote in the local community, and good folks.  Can't go wrong with one...Plus they got Levi now.


Bow Companies are requested to send in their Flagship Bows to different publications for accurate reviews and speeds for a complete overview of all bows. I would bet the the Publications work very hard to give the public the very best results possible.


----------



## SWWTV (Apr 23, 2014)

Lee I would guess if its the bow you personally like or your Levi who was paid Hundreds of Thousands of dollars to shoot their bow it will meet speed no matter what. I shot the Elite no matter how slow are fast the bows shoot good. If I was concerned about my speeds that the reviews turn out I would change or get Left behind. Lee if you cannot up your scores a little you might get left behind LOL


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm glad Levi got paid and is with a great company.  Good for him succeeding in the industry.

Edit: sorry to get off topic again.  Not sure why this bow perfomed slower than all the ones I've seen.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've watched Steve set up literally almost 100 elites since the energy series came out. Yep, almost 100 bows since November....to my knowledge not a single one failed to meet IBO specs. Of course I don't know everything....but I do know I what see. Not sure why that particular bow is slower than IBO. Maybe let Kenneth, Steve, or Scott set up the next test bow....����


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 23, 2014)

IBO rating allows for wiggle room in both poundage and up to 3/4" in draw length. That means some bows with advertised IBO ratings can actually be tested using an 80# bow measuring 30 3/4" draw length shooting a 5gpp or 400gr arrow. Between the 80 pound limbs being more efficient than the 70#'rs and the extra 10 fps you can get from the draw length. You can actually claim a bow to have an IBO rating 20fps faster than they actually do. ATA has no wiggle room and has a tendency to be more accurate. Manufacturers have been cheating the system for years. Hoyt and PSE are actually advertising ATA speeds now just to be more accurate.


----------



## SWWTV (Apr 23, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> IBO rating allows for wiggle room in both poundage and up to 3/4" in draw length. That means some bows with advertised IBO ratings can actually be tested using an 80# bow measuring 30 3/4" draw length shooting a 5gpp or 400gr arrow. Between the 80 pound limbs being more efficient than the 70#'rs and the extra 10 fps you can get from the draw length. You can actually claim a bow to have an IBO rating 20fps faster than they actually do. ATA has no wiggle room and has a tendency to be more accurate. Manufacturers have been cheating the system for years. Hoyt and PSE are actually advertising ATA speeds now just to be more
> accurate.


 If you send a bow into Arrow Trade for a bow review they state at exactly what the poundage and draw length is, example we sent in a Bow to them and it had to be dead on 29" 60lb you were allowed only .10 of a pound up or down for the test if not it would be noted for everyone to see if it was dead on or not in spec no playing with poundage or draw length.


----------



## clemsongrad (Apr 23, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Are you saying to set arrow rest as low as you can to shoot more off the center of the string ?



Meaning when you end up with a bullet hole through paper, the bottom of your arrow will be about halfway between top and bottom of Berger..    So dloop and rest actually would be higher than traditional way of centered with berger.


----------



## clemsongrad (Apr 23, 2014)

Also can timing should be checked at full draw or on a draw board..


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 23, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> If you send a bow into Arrow Trade for a bow review they state at exactly what the poundage and draw length is, example we sent in a Bow to them and it had to be dead on 29" 60lb you were allowed only .10 of a pound up or down for the test if not it would be noted for everyone to see if it was dead on or not in spec no playing with poundage or draw length.



OK...what does that have to do with IBO tolerances and how you can state an IBO with an "up to" claim?   ATA is more stringent than IBO ratings.  That was my statement.  I don't care about Arrowtrade and why they measure a bow at 60# and 29" DL.  No one uses that as a standard. 

We all know your bow performed favorably.  Although the test isn't out, its been touted by your sheep heavily here already.  I can't wait.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 23, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Lee I would guess if its the bow you personally like or your Levi who was paid Hundreds of Thousands of dollars to shoot their bow it will meet speed no matter what. I shot the Elite no matter how slow are fast the bows shoot good. If I was concerned about my speeds that the reviews turn out I would change or get Left behind. Lee if you cannot up your scores a little you might get left behind LOL


Up my score ? What you talking about Willis ? I know a good trail to make you a movie star on.  
I bet I start getting a pay check when I whistle and stop you for the shot.  


Kris87 said:


> IBO rating allows for wiggle room in both poundage and up to 3/4" in draw length. That means some bows with advertised IBO ratings can actually be tested using an 80# bow measuring 30 3/4" draw length shooting a 5gpp or 400gr arrow. Between the 80 pound limbs being more efficient than the 70#'rs and the extra 10 fps you can get from the draw length. You can actually claim a bow to have an IBO rating 20fps faster than they actually do. ATA has no wiggle room and has a tendency to be more accurate. Manufacturers have been cheating the system for years. Hoyt and PSE are actually advertising ATA speeds now just to be more accurate.


They need to be more accurate these days because of the information highway. Customers are really paying attention. 


clemsongrad said:


> Meaning when you end up with a bullet hole through paper, the bottom of your arrow will be about halfway between top and bottom of Berger..    So dloop and rest actually would be higher than traditional way of centered with berger.



Got cha !   ..Thanks !


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 23, 2014)

Also, we haven't discussed how some cam systems perform much better with lighter arrows than they do with heavier arrows. i.e...some systems bows produce higher #'s with light arrows, and when shot with heavier arrows, they're significantly less efficient.  I know which prefer heavy, and which prefer light.  Anyone wanna guess?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok I'm game, as long as it pertains to the thread. Enlighten us Kris.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Binary cam bows are more efficient, meaning they generally will produce the best IBO figures , with very light arrows.  They are typically not as efficient as hybrid cams when shooting heavier arrows...closer to hunting weights of 6-7grains per pound.  You see it a lot on Bowtechs.  I've seen similar findings on Obsessions.  

Still doesn't explain why this E32 was slow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd have to admit. My little GT ultra lights are running the speed limit @ 27.50/50 lbs 280 gr. (294) So hunting weight is 300-350 gr to me. My GT 55/75's are closer to 385 gr. Seems like they were around 260 fps ? I'm running a lot of weight on my string with the verifier though. Probably over 30 gr total ? 
Is that fast or slow for a 35 AA bow ?


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 25, 2014)

That's right over 340 IBO.  That's good for sure.  My Matrix is well above its stated ATA speed and its 35" ata.  But mainly because I'm shooting with the #2 cam and its more efficient than the #3 cam they would have to test with.  

Your bow definitely likes light arrows.  Those are good speeds.


----------



## Crow T (Apr 25, 2014)

I've yet to figure out the obsession people have with speed on bows.  There are some guys that I know that couldn't care less about how a bow shoots, as long as it is the fastest thing they can get their hands on. If it shot 400 FPS and couldn't hit the ground with it if you threw it down, they would buy it just to talk about how fast it shoots through the chrony.  

Since this is the competition forum, I suppose most of us are shooting target bows. I don't really see the E32 as being a good target bow choice, and if they are shooting ASA, 300 is way to fast anyway. There aren't really any IBO shoots around the south anymore. Right now I'm shooting a very slow bow. It's creeping along in the upper 260/270 range. But that thing is an animal and loves eating 12 rings, and has to be fed often.  

Anyway, I'll let you fellas get back to your Elite discussion.  Elite makes a decent bow if you can ever figure the grip out and get past the left/right misses from the grip torque. I've never seen bows so finicky about grip pressure. It would make a good military marching cadence...left...left...left right left...


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, I may have put the Elite 32 in the wrong section but supposedly the knowledgeable people are here. Thats debatable though. I'm here. 
300 isn't way to fast for ASA. Its just 1 fps over the speed limit.  
I wouldn't call speed an obsession for me but speed is a good thing in unknown 3-D.  It allows you to shoot a lower poundage @ the speed limit for less yardage mistakes and hold steadier. Women and youths get help with a faster bow as long as its shootable. Higher KE in a hunting setup. So it helps, as long as you don't go overboard. Oh and all the bow companies want their bows fast too. Thats why the E32 report had me puzzled.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 27, 2014)

My guess, Lee. And it's only a guess. Elite rated the bow with only a brass nock on the string. Or, maybe the timing of the cams were off.
I agree though, that's way off of the rating.


----------



## Tracker1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't know what they are doing lee but here is some "real world" results.

My E32
70lb. DW
29" DL
391 gn Arrow
307 FPS

That aside, if you buy a bow based on what someone else, anyone else, says you deserve exactly what you get!

These days any descent pro shop will let you shoot any bow you like before you buy it. Take you an IBO arrow (350gn) and go shoot them all.


----------

